# Increasing drink temperature from Sage DTP Machine (or other Sage machines)



## waterfall (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi guys, thanks for welcoming me onto here.

I bought my partner a second-hand Sage Duo temp pro and Smart Grinder for her birthday. She works in a cafe part-time so has experience of using espresso machines, albeit larger commercial ones, however this is our first proper home set-up. She's been enjoying using the DTP over the few days to make flat whites and lattes. We are using Loveramics flat white/latte cups that are quite thick.

One thing we have noticed is that the coffees she is making aren't all that hot. They aren't cold by any means and are drinkable, but are definitely cooler in temperature than you would get if you were to order a coffee from somewhere whilst you are out. I've checked the machine over and can't see any obvious faults with it, it seems to be working as expected otherwise.

Can anyone give me any pointers as to how to get the temperature to be slightly hotter in these machines, or is this quite a common issue with the lower end Sage models?

She has been purging some steam from the machine once it has been switched on (as I believe I read elsewhere) but I wonder if she needs to turn it on and wait a bit longer (10 minutes maybe) before using it to allow it to heat up properly. She tends to turn it on, release some steam and then get to grinding the beans/pulling the shot straight away. Maybe we need to heat the milk up more, although she stops heating it when the Motta milk jug is too hot to touch.

Should also add we have descaled the machine using the provided descaler, and have used the backflush cleaning tablet too.

Any suggestions or tips?

Thank you!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

duplicate post.


----------



## waterfall (Jan 21, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> duplicate post.


 Soz - I posted this in the main machine forum initially, can you delete this thread and move my original one into the Sage one? Thank you


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

Do you run a couple of blank shots though to heat up the shower head and empty portafilter before pulling your first shot. Also preheating your cups with hot water might helps as if they are cold they may be drawing the heat from your coffee. Sorry don't know how 5o increase the internal brew temp so apologies if I'm just stating the obvious


----------

